
Siri vs. OK Google vs. Alexa vs. Cortana - jerianasmith
http://www.eno8.com/blog/siri-vs-ok-google-vs-alexa-vs-cortana/
======
bockmary7
Voice search is definitely going to rule in next couple of years.

